# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Test E 500/mg Results

## austinq62

Stats: 19 y/o (will be 20 in less than 2 weeks), 6 foot 1-2 inches

Diet (both on-cycle and off): 3600 Calories Daily, Macros (rough): 400-450g carbs, 225-245g protein, 80-100g fat

Split: 6 days on, 1 day off. LPP split. (Legs/push/pull/legs/push/pull/rest/repeat)

Cycle: Test E 500/mg weekly for 10 weeks (250mg e3.5d)

PCT: Clomid 75/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20

Before/End of Cycle/Current Physique Pics (See attached)

On Cycle Important Notes

I started this cycle at the end of August/beginning of September and ran it for 10 weeks. I injected every Monday morning and Thursday night, rotating between my left/right glutes and quads. I had horrible PIP with Quad injections in the beginning, got to the point where I had an abscess in my left quad that I had to get drained. Glute injections had no significant PIP. Did not notice much for the first 4-5 weeks of injections. Around week 6 is when I started noticing significant strength and size gains.

Side effects On Cycle

I did get a bit of gyno, even though I took Liquidex eod .5mg, I think the liquidex helped keep some of the bloat away although Im not sure. 
Havent really had a problem with acne throughout my life, but on-cycle and still post-cycle I have bad acne on my back (bad for me at least).

Post-Cycle Results

Like I said, at the end of my cycle I weighed in at 181 lbs at 12% bodyfat. It has now been almost 6 weeks since last injection, 4 weeks since start of pct, and I now weigh 179 at 13% bodyfat. As you can see ive lost about 2 pounds since the end of the cycle which could just be water weight idk. Haven’t noticed any significant strength losses. At the end of cycle I could rep 225 for 6, now I can only rep it for 4 on average between 3 sets. My squat I could rep 315 for 8 and now can rep for 6 on avg between 3 sets. Deadlift I haven’t noticed any losses in terms of strength because I tried a deadlift PR of 315 for 8 and hit it which is better than my deadlift at the end of the cycle. In fact, I have noticed that while my chest and legs have lost a little strength, I have continued to go up in weight and reps for back and bicep related exercises since end of cycle. I don’t know if that’s weird or normal, but it is the truth. I have lost those insane all-day-long pumps that I got while on cycle, but that was definitely expected.

Libido/Sex Drive: I will say I was considerably shutdown the last few days of my cycle in terms of sex drive. Took much longer for me to get an erection with my girlfriend and my balls were definitely smaller, much smaller. The first 4 weeks after cycle I felt decent, sex drive went back up a little bit, no trouble getting erections just lasted a lot longer in bed. Now in the last week of pct (6 weeks post cycle), my balls are huge and I can have sex with my girl 4 times over a span of 6 hours with no problem. Idk what happened between week 4 and 6 after cycle but something clicked and my balls are now just as they were before cycle. 

I did not get any bloods done before or during cycle which was a huge mistake I know. But I just didn’t have the money at the time, I plan on getting bloods done in another 4 weeks to see where I’m at. I wont be able to tell if Im back to “normal” but I will get an idea of how my recovery is going. All in all I feel great, no mood swings, plenty of energy, no decrease in my love for going to the gym (pretty much all I want to do). 

Pictures: Please see attached photos. First picture is before cycle, pictures two and three are at the end of my cycle, the fourth picture is 2 weeks after last injection, the fifth picture is 4 weeks after last injection, the 6th and seventh picture were taken yesterday at almost 6 weeks after last injection.

Concluding thoughts: 

If I could go back and re-think this decision, I don’t think I would have done the cycle. Yes, so far Ive kept most of my gains and I feel just as good as before cycle, but I still think its not worth the risk. Because I don’t know what I did to my growth plates/natural test production/etc and probably wont know until far down the road. Im sure ill do another cycle in my life, but I want to stay off for the next 5-10 years and see where I can get naturally. I also feel morally wrong cheating the system this way, but I did it anyway. I wont say I don’t love the results, because I do love how I look and feel now. But it is still not worth it. To any kid out there at my age or near it, don’t do it. At least wait until much later in your life, because even if I have or will recover perfectly and keep my gains, everyone reacts differently and your story could be much worse.

Also, I plan on doing an updated version of this once I get my bloods back to let you guys know how I recovered with actual evidence. Thank you for reading. Please let me know if you have any questions or thoughts.

----------


## ptmikey

I must say, the difference in pic 1 and pic 2 is pretty sick man.
I'm yet to run my first cycle, probably gonna run something very similar to yours.
so any tips other then get my bloods done?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Stats: 19 y/o (will be 20 in less than 2 weeks), 6 foot 1-2 inches
> 
> Diet (both on-cycle and off): 3600 Calories Daily, Macros (rough): 400-450g carbs, 225-245g protein, 80-100g fat
> 
> Split: 6 days on, 1 day off. LPP split. (Legs/push/pull/legs/push/pull/rest/repeat)
> 
> Cycle: Test E 500/mg weekly for 10 weeks (250mg e3.5d)
> 
> PCT: Clomid 75/50/50/50 Nolva 40/40/20/20
> ...


well said my friend and thank you for your honesty...

----------


## ChasinGains

Great results bro, looking unreal, just wondering what your diet was like on cycle and during post cycle period?

----------


## AestheticGenetics

> Great results bro, looking unreal, just wondering what your diet was like on cycle and during post cycle period?


This

----------


## Firsttime213

Nice bro, I’m doing 250 to start my cycle and see how I feel and look post cycle

----------


## AestheticGenetics

How long did you train before your cycle?

----------


## Medic 1

Awesome job man solid work

----------


## Schultzy11

I would also like to know how long you trained before starting the cycle

----------


## Jax92

> How long did you train before your cycle?


He posted this Log on Reddit too and his "Before" photo was from 4 months before he cycled, then he trained 4 months, then he started the cycle. 

I hope he posts a photo of right before the cycle and after that 4 months of natty training.

Also want to know his before lifting maxes.

----------


## Jax92

OP, do you have a photo of right before cycle, after the 4 months of lifting Natty?

Also what were you pre-cycle lifting numbers?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> He posted this Log on Reddit too and his "Before" photo was from 4 months before he cycled, then he trained 4 months, then he started the cycle. 
> 
> I hope he posts a photo of right before the cycle and after that 4 months of natty training.
> 
> Also want to know his before lifting maxes.


If OP took before pics, trained for four months, then started his cycle yet presented his before pics as right before starting cycle, then I'm skeptical about everything he posted. It's very dishonest

----------

